#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Окончания "па" и "ма"

## Дэчен Намджрол

Обратил внимание на то, что некоторые участницы форума в поле традиция указывают свою принадлежность к той или иной школе используя при этом окончание, указующее на мужской род (напр. гелуг-па). Как всё-таки правильно было бы писать в данном случае, с окончание "па", или же с "ма", указующим на женский род, то есть: ньингма-ма, кагью-ма, сакья-ма и гелуг-ма?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Аминадав (15.05.2011)

----------


## Майя П

:Big Grin:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Обратил внимание на то, что некоторые участницы форума в поле традиция указывают свою принадлежность к той или иной школе используя при этом окончание, указующее на мужской род (напр. гелуг-па). Как всё-таки правильно было бы писать в данном случае, с окончание "па", или же с "ма", указующим на женский род, то есть: ньингма-ма, кагью-ма, сакья-ма и гелуг-ма?


Шутить изволите  :Smilie: 
Па пишется достаточно часто. Ма редко прибавляется чтобы показать принадлежность женщины к той или иной школе. Да и по-вашему нику пол не определить тоже  :Smilie:

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Да и по-вашему нику пол не определить тоже


Ну так, это вообще характерно для многих тибетских имён.
То есть правильно будет в обоих случаях?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Правильно и поллитркорректно будет просто "гелуг", без половых окончаний.

----------

Galina (12.07.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> без половых окончаний.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (14.05.2011)

----------


## Dron

Понеслась политкорректность: "Него (оr shero) of WW2"

----------

Денис Евгеньев (14.05.2011), Дондог (14.05.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Гелугпа (или гелугма) из Тулы. Гелугпы и гелугмы Краснодара. Ужос  :Smilie: 
Гелужец, гелужка.

----------

Дондог (14.05.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.05.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

И добрый доктор Гелугтян из Армении.

----------

Dondhup (16.05.2011), Винд (16.05.2011), Кузьмич (15.05.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Ага... а еще Гелугидзе и Кагьюшвилли из Грузии

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.05.2011)

----------


## Йонтен Цо

В тибетском языке обычно нет разделения на род,хотя в крайних случаях может употребляться, как Вы это уже подметили. Женский род будет обозначаться частицей "ма" или "мо", обычно это в именах. К корректности или политкорректности это никакого отношения не имеет.
Вы можете сказать по-тибетски "пумо дзепо" - красивая девушка без указания рода в прилагательном "дзепо", но может так же сказать "пумо дземо" - уже с прилагательным "дземо" -  в женском роде.
Говорит о женщинах с окончанием "па"  не является ошибкой. Мы ведь можем сказать по русски "она - художник" , "она - врач", "она - фотограф", но не будем говорить "она - продавщица-консультант" )

----------

Zosia (23.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (16.05.2011), Дондог (16.05.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (16.05.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Зер гут. Но что вообще значит частица -па или -по? Гелугпа = последователь гелуг? А саму школу неправильно называть гелугпа?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Последовательница Гелуг будет зваться гелугпа, но не гелугма. Школу Гелуг также корректно называть Гелугпа. Как в Монголии Гэлэгба тоже зовут.

----------

Дондог (16.05.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Зер гут. Но что вообще значит частица -па или -по? Гелугпа = последователь гелуг? А саму школу неправильно называть гелугпа?


pa, po, ma, mo, pha, pho могут нести несколько смысловых оттенков, не обязательно показывать половую принадлежность. Например встречается при обозначении чисел в каком-то порядке (первый, второй, третий и пр. dang po, gnyis pa, gsum pa). 
Вот например из одного словаря по поводу pa:
I 1> па (тринадцатая буква тибетского алфавита) 2> буквенное обозначение числа 13 при нумерации томов, разделов, глав II суффикс 1> ряда имен предметных и (реже) качественных khang pa - дом 2> с некоторыми именными морфемами образует имя деятеля rta pa - всадник 'thab 'dzing pa - боец 3> присоединяясь к глагольной морфеме, образует отглагольное имя, которое может обозначать либо процесс действия, либо имя деятеля, либо предмет, подвергающийся воздействию: klog pa 'i mi - читающий человек klog pa 'i dus - время чтения klog pa 'i dpe cha - читаемая книга 4> порядковых числительных (за исключением порядкового числительного "первый"): gnyis pa - второй gsum pa - третий 

а вот например про mo:
I stri 1> женщина; женский (в противоположность pho (мужчина; мужской)) 2> она mo na re - она сказала (в прямой речи) 3> аффикс имён предметных, указывающий обычно на женский род, и имён качественных rgyal mo - царица bu mo - дочь 4> грам. женский род II жребии (в прямом смысле) mo rgyag pa - бросать жребий, гадать mo 'debs pa - см. выше

Сами школы не очень правильно называть, добавляя pa. Правда со школой ньингма случай похоже особый. Ма там таки есть (rnying ma)

----------

Galina (17.05.2011), Zosia (23.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (16.05.2011), Дондог (16.05.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

По частицам па, ма, по, мо

Например, Ламрим Ченмо «Великое наставление по этапам пути просветления» Цонкапы

Ламрим – путь. Чэнмо – великий. Слово великий вообще-то - ченпо. Но в знак уважения используется частица мо (показатель жен.р.). Так, например, Цыбиков переводя 1 том ламрима, называл его Ламрим ченпо, а не ченмо, видимо исходя из смысла.
Потом лама. Ла – высший. Ма – мать. Лама – учитель – высшая мать. 
Проявляется в языке уважение к женщине - матери.
Видимо, чтобы показать уважение к старой школе Нингма, используется частица ма. Нинг - старый.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (16.05.2011), Дондог (16.05.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ламрим – путь. Чэнмо – великий. Слово великий вообще-то - ченпо. Но в знак уважения используется частица мо (показатель жен.р.). Так, например, Цыбиков переводя 1 том ламрима, называл его Ламрим ченпо, а не ченмо, видимо исходя из смысла.


Неувязочка вышла. lam rim не путь. Слово путь - lam. rim - стадии или последовательность чего-то. Великий также может быть и просто chen, che.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Но в знак уважения используется частица мо (показатель жен.р.).


Ага! матриархат у тибетских народностей.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> не обязательно показывать половую принадлежность.


Друзья, давайте она все-таки будет "гендерной"  :Smilie: )))))))))))))))))))))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Друзья, давайте она все-таки будет "гендерной" )))))))))))))))))))))


Не, гендеров аж шесть, если мне не изменяет память. На все--не напасёшься окончаний.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну показывать половые пренадлежности в общественных местах все-таки может быть чревато  :Smilie: 

"Слово гендер в английском языке обозначает различаемую мужественность или женственность *личности, некой характеристики или нечеловеческого организма*. Деление на мужское и женское аналогично делению на мужской и женский пол в биологии."

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> "Слово гендер в английском языке обозначает различаемую мужественность или женственность *личности, некой характеристики или нечеловеческого организма*. Деление на мужское и женское аналогично делению на мужской и женский пол в биологии."


Попса. Сейчас различают не только М и Ж.



> The terms third gender and third sex describe individuals who are categorized (by their will or by social consensus) as neither male nor female, as well as the social category present in those societies who recognize three or more genders. The term "third" is usually understood to mean "other"; some anthropologists and sociologists have described fourth, multiple more could be considered intersex.[1] fifth,[2] and even some[3] genders.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Вы хотите обсудить эту тему?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы хотите обсудить эту тему?



А можно обсудить и желание обсудить тему  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.05.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Потом лама. Ла – высший. Ма – мать. Лама – учитель – высшая мать.


 Ма-частица отрицания (*ма*ригпа - неведение, а не мама-ригпа). Лама- высшее существо (выше нет), -Гуру в Ваджраяне.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Ма-частица отрицания (*ма*ригпа - неведение, а не мама-ригпа). Лама- высшее существо (выше нет), -Гуру в Ваджраяне.


 Ма имеет несколько значений:
Большой тибетско-англо-русский словарь Ю.Н.Рериха, том 7 стр.9
Ма
1.	16 буква тибетского алфавита, буквенное обозначение числа 16 при нумерации
2.	Мать
3.	низ, нижний
4.	частица отрицания перед глаголом, с основой глагола настоящего времени образует запретительное наклонение
5.	частица, образующая производные имена существительные (иногда указывает на ж.р. одушевленного имени)
6.	мист. Символизирует желание приобретения (чего-л)

(Ба - ла=ла) ла 
Из словаря Рериха Ла - верхняя часть, верхний, высший. Ма - мать = Высшая Мать, гуру

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ма-частица отрицания (*ма*ригпа - неведение, а не мама-ригпа). Лама- высшее существо (выше нет), -Гуру в Ваджраяне.


Ма является частицей отрицания перед глаголами и существительными, которые и глаголов появились. В любом случае надо смотреть исходя из контекста. Можно предположить и то что bla ma является сокращением от более длинной формы, которая существовала ранее. К слову сказать такое слово можно встретить и в тибетских переводах сутр. Поэтому не всегда применимо только к ваджраяне.

----------

Дондог (20.05.2011)

----------


## Майя П

н-да,  на двух частицах застряли....

----------


## Карма Палджор

> н-да,  на двух частицах застряли....


Ну автор темы про них же спрашивал  :Smilie:

----------

Майя П (18.05.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Весьма поучительно, должен сказать...

----------

Майя П (18.05.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Так же Его Святейшество Далай-лама когда говорил о слове лама, говорил что ма если рассматривать с точки зрения отрицания то получается в то же время высокий нет. То есть низкий. Отрицание возвеличивания. С одной стороны тот выше кого нет, но с другой стороны тот кто не высший с позиции отсутствия гордыни.

----------

Дондог (20.05.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (20.05.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Ма является частицей отрицания перед глаголами и существительными, которые и глаголов появились. В любом случае надо смотреть исходя из контекста. Можно предположить и то что bla ma является сокращением от более длинной формы, которая существовала ранее. К слову сказать такое слово можно встретить и в тибетских переводах сутр. Поэтому не всегда применимо только к ваджраяне.


 Переведите "гуру" на тибетский.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Переведите "гуру" на тибетский.


На тибетском есть несколько вариантов:
gu ru
bla ma
slob dpon

Возможно есть и другие варианты  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (21.05.2011), Дондог (21.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2011)

----------


## Dron

> На тибетском есть несколько вариантов:
> gu ru
> bla ma
> slob dpon
> 
> Возможно есть и другие варианты


Лопон разве не ачарья?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Лопон разве не ачарья?


А вы считаете что в тибетском однозначное толкование терминов? Смею вас разочаровать, что это не так. Слово bla ma можно (если память не изменяет) встретить и в винае. А слово slob dpon частенько встречается в текстах тантр (указывается как раз на учителя).

----------

Дондог (23.05.2011)

----------


## Dron

> А вы считаете что в тибетском однозначное толкование терминов? Смею вас разочаровать, что это не так. Слово bla ma можно (если память не изменяет) встретить и в винае. А слово slob dpon частенько встречается в текстах тантр (указывается как раз на учителя).


Пока да, считаю, вплоть до копирования состава слова, хотя послабления не исключены, конечно. Есть нюансы, которые не хотелось бы упускать из вида.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Пока да, считаю, вплоть до копирования состава слова, хотя послабления не исключены, конечно. Есть нюансы, которые не хотелось бы упускать из вида.


боюсь вас разочаровать, но в тибетском в большинстве случаев нет однозначного толкования для того или иного слова. Влияет много факторов - контекст, место в предложении или структуре слова и пр. Также влияет какой переводчик переводил тот или иной текст с санскрита или другого языка на тибетский. В результате получаем в одном случае один перевод, в другом случае другой перевод. А если учесть любовь тибетцев к удалению некоторых слогов, обозначающих падеж, то может получиться еще более веселая картина.

----------

Дондог (23.05.2011)

----------


## Dron

И что, теперь из тибетского не понять, где ачарья, а где гуру? Лама есть лама, а лопон есть лопон.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И что, теперь из тибетского не понять, где ачарья, а где гуру? Лама есть лама, а лопон есть лопон.


Дрон. Еще раз повторяюсь, что в тантрах даже в Кангьюре частенько используются разные слова для обозначения учителя. Чёткого и единственного соответствия нет (по крайней мере для обозначения учителя). Тексты переводились разными людьми с различным опытом и различным словарным запасом.  вдобавок если сравнивать например с санскритом, то получается примерно так - группе слов одного языка примерно соответствует группа слов из другого языка. Если посмотрите в словари, то у одного слова в тибетском - также возможна масса вариантов на санскрите. Вариант одно слово - одно слово - в тибетском встречается редко. Лучше исходить из контекста.

----------

Дондог (23.05.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> По поводу ачарьи... Есть люди, которые закончили курс Института в Сарнатхе, и они имеют статус ачарьи. Но при этом ламой их никто не назовёт, ИМХО.


Нико. Это не по теме

----------


## Нико

> Нико. Это не по теме


Почему не по теме? Просто ламу с ачарьей не надо сравнивать, имхо.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Почему не по теме? Просто ламу с ачарьей не надо сравнивать, имхо.


Нико. Ну посмотрите наконец о чем тема. Не о сравнении ламы и ачарьи (в современном понимании и в том что последние несколько веков, но не изначально в Тибете было), а все-таки о тибетском языке.

----------

Майя П (23.05.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Интересное и по теме из лекции одного кхенпо:

Когда я только приехал в Европу и учился говорить на европейских языках, меня часто поправляли, особенно немцы. Это вообще национальная немецкая черта – указывать на чужие ошибки. Конечно, я знал мало слов, но при этом я пытался конструировать новые слова из тех, которые знал. Я говорил, например, «идтил» (gehte), а не «шёл» (ging). Или говорил, что дерево «листает» (blaettert), а не только цветёт, хотя «листать» значит «переворачивать листы», а не «выращивать листья». Так говорить нельзя, я знаю. В тибетском языке так можно. Наш язык более мягкий, он ещё не настолько застыл. В тибетском языке, например, можно назвать ученика-мужчину и словом «лобпа», и словом «лобма». «Па» - это суффикс мужского рода, а «ма» - женского. Оба варианта будут верными. В тибетском языке нет единственно верных вариантов. Я боюсь, что от соприкосновения с китайским и английским тибетский язык тоже застынет, окостенеет, и это будет очень грустно.

----------

Yukko (05.06.2011), Дондог (06.06.2011)

----------


## Tengon

Guru в дословном переводе "трудный", "тяжкий", "тяжелый", "ВЕСОМЫЙ" - последнее значение влечет "тот, чье мнение или слова весомы" то есть Учитель. В тибетском не стали подбирать слово с таким значением, а подчеркнули необходимость уважительного отношения к его "исключительной возвышенности" и выбрали слово "наивысший" - bla na ma mchis pa. Использовать постоянно такую громоздкую конструкцию довольно неудобно, вот и сократили, убрав  [*** na ** mchis pa], до bla ma. Прошло несколько сотен лет и большинство благополучно забыло об этом, а после встреч с теософами или кем-то в этом роде появились объяснения: "bla - жизненная энергия или дух, ma - мать, следовательно bla ma - дух великой матери, по видимости прошедший через века отголосок эпохи матриархата". Кто-то утверждал, что правильно писать lha ma, что значит "небесная матерь"  :Confused:

----------

Dondhup (03.09.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

чего только не увидишь в сети.




> В тибетском не стали подбирать слово с таким значением, а подчеркнули необходимость уважительного отношения к его "исключительной возвышенности" и выбрали слово "наивысший" - bla na ma mchis pa. Использовать постоянно такую громоздкую конструкцию довольно неудобно, вот и сократили, убрав  [*** na ** mchis pa], до bla ma.


В тибетском оставили и санскритский вариант - gu ru.

----------

